# new archery shop in nova scotia



## NSSCOTT

hey everyone,i just wanted to let you all know that there is a new shop just outside of bridgewater nova scotia. the name of my shop is Archer's paradise and the website is archers paradise.ca.e-mail me at [email protected] my website is up but it is no where near complete i don't have all the product listed yet.i can tell you i am carrying martin,darton,pse,bear,parker,mathews/mission,and browning.for crossbows i'll have excalibur, tenpoint and wicked ridge.arrows i will have radial x weave line and the easton/beman line as well.for accessories i can get pretty much anything out there.i am a new shop just opening so i'm not able to carry everything in stock right off the bat,but if i don't have it i can get it.i am also a dealer for bucknasty's strings.I will be shipping any where in canada for now i will be be expanding to usa at a later time.my shop is going to be built on customer service and pricing this is my second job but my passion in life i'm not looking to get rich overnight i want to help as many archers as i can and help bring new people to the sport. if there is anything your looking for send me an e-mail or give me a call let me give you a price,if i have to order anything in you will not be charged till i have the product in my hands and ready to ship.
thanks for reading 
scott


----------



## Slugman

*Congrats!*

Good on you Scott, its always a good think when guys here in Canada step up to the plate to help provide more archery equipment choices right here! One can only take so much long shipping times and hard earned dough being blown on duty and brokerage. I will be marking your store in my favs!!


----------



## Raymond 1

*Archery Store*

Hey Scott,
Am I ever glad to hear that. We need more archery businesses in Nova Scotia. I have spent a great deal of money in the past year and it was 95% out of the country. It will be real nice to be able to buy from Nova Scotia if the price is not over the top.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## NSSCOTT

thanks guy for the kind words,ramond my goal is is to give the customer the best service possible and the best price possible,i to bought a lot of my stuff from another country but it shouldn't have to be that way,we do have to buy from distributers up here which put us at a bit of a disadvantage when comparing to usa pricing but i think [ atleast local ] our priceing can be better,i'm doing this because i love archery. thats it. for people in N.S i'm also working on a deal were i can do sameday delivery order before 11am and you can have it anywhere in N.S that afternoon,like i said i'm going to be a bit before the online store is up and running so if there is anything anyone would like just send me an email for now.
thanks scott


----------



## NSSCOTT

i'm still working on the website but so everyone knows i have martins,pse,1 bear assault left,and some dartons in stock.


----------



## big buck #8

Let us know when the website is done Scott.


----------



## NSSCOTT

big buck #8 said:


> Let us know when the website is done Scott.


will do thanks for your interest.


----------



## big buck #8

Your welcome scott....I may be able to help you out with some free advertising.


----------



## NSSCOTT

big buck #8 said:


> Your welcome scott....I may be able to help you out with some free advertising.


wow thats great to be offering,send me a pm tell me what your thinking,maybe it don't have to free i may be able to help you out with something out of my shop.


----------



## NSSCOTT

just to let everyone know,being a new shop i am just unable to stock all the bow i would like to.i currently have about 18 instock by this time next year i'm hoping to double that.
i had some requests for bows i don't have in stock.so what i am willing to in that matter is i will give everyone 10% off on all bows that must be ordered in.with the pricing i have now i think you find that hard to beat.i will ship anywhere in canada any way you want customer pays shipping i will not add anything to the shipping rate.
thanks scott


----------



## Livetohunt

Any plans on carrying treestands?


----------



## NSSCOTT

yup for sure,don't have any instock yet i might have to order as needed for this year but i do plan on stocking some.


----------



## outside01

glad to see another shop open up and wish you all the best 
ill will be in brigewater the first weekend of rifle season were are you located and your store hours might even be up sooner some of the guys are looking for arrows and sights and other stuff maybe will take a run up sooner


----------



## NSSCOTT

*shop*



outside01 said:


> glad to see another shop open up and wish you all the best
> ill will be in brigewater the first weekend of rifle season were are you located and your store hours might even be up sooner some of the guys are looking for arrows and sights and other stuff maybe will take a run up sooner


thanks outside01,it would be great to have you guy's come check out my shop,if there is anything specific that you or your friends are looking for arrows ,sights etc...just let me before hand i can give you prices,and if it's something i don't happen to have in stock i can have it for when you come. my hours are posted on my website they will change a little from week to week there are updated on every sunday.
thanks for your interest
scott


----------



## Bow_Huntr

best of luck with the new shop
will have to stop by next time i am in the area


----------



## NSSCOTT

thanks bow huntr.if there anything i can do to help you out just let me know,if you need more local service i know of a great shop just over in maine.just tell him i sent you.


----------

